# bringing back lava rock and beach sand from hawaii bad luck or a just a myth..



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

my brother went on a trip to the islands and sent me some lava rocks and some beach sands from various places. instead of buying some cheesy tourist type stuff to give to his family. if have heard from several people that it is bad luck to do this and keep it in your home. just wanted to ask and see if any of yall have had any thing like this happen in your lifetime. and if so what kind of experience did you have good bad or neither. 

the package was sitting on my doorstep when i got home from work. so i took it inside to open it to see what cool stuff my bro sent me. as i was opening the package with my pocket knife like i have done several times, the knife cut through the tape after the knife went through the tape it slipped and cut a gash in my wifes new coffee table. then i opened the package to see what was inside it was 3 pieces of lava rock and three small bags of sand. and it dawned on me that this may be the begining of some bad juju. 

so after seeing what was inside the box i decided to go online to see if there were any sites explaning bad luck and lava rock taken from hawaii. and there are hundreds and hundreds of stories. and at the end of most of the stories i have read people have sent the stuff back to have it put back where it was taken from, and there luck improved after. 

so would i be crazy to send the rocks and sand back. what would you guys do. please help my lucks bad enough as it is. thanks god bless th pff.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The Volcano Museum on the Big Island had all kinds of rock returns with letters describing accidents supposedly caused by taking Madam Pele's lava rock. I remember seeing an old pair of tennis shoes that a wife mailed back because her husband had a heart attack the day that he returned home from vacation. They thought that he picked up dust in the shoes and it caused him the bad luck.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I wouldn't send it back, but I dang sure wouldn't take it fishing with me just in case


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

As long as you keep it on your boat in the same box where you store your bananas you should be ok...:whistling:


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Play'N Hooky said:


> As long as you keep it on your boat in the same box where you store your bananas you should be ok...:whistling:


I will agree with that


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

It didn't work out for the Brady Bunch either.


----------



## TNguy (Mar 25, 2011)

I sent sand home but no lava rocks. I heard all three times I've been to Hawaii not to bring the lava rocks home.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

It's called "Mana", that you're messing with when you bring stuff like that from the islands.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I guess these people believe in the bad luck also. 

Quote rom their website at: http://www.fountainsnslate.com/lava_rock_fountains

*"Our lava rocks are imported in from many sources always looking for the best prices without loosing the quality of the rocks. None of our lava rocks are from Hawaii."*


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just watched a special on Discovery about this same subject. They were telling stories of peoples bad luck from taking the sand or rocks, and there luck only changed when the rocks were returned to there place of origin.


----------



## wanabe fishing (Sep 28, 2007)

The lava rock I have has not messed with my luck. In fact I think my luck has been running pretty good in the 2 years I've had it.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it just gives you something to blame things that are already going to happen on.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

It's bad luck to be superstitious.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

I brought some home from my honeymoon. The next day Obama was elected president.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Best thing you can do is send it back to your brother. Believe he's getting you back for something. If you don't, well maybe we read about what happen to you in the newspaper, eh?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Send it back to your brother and have him send it bake to the Big Island and tell them where he got it. You already started when you cut the table. Not just the people from Hawaii are superstitous. When things happen to the families that bring the lava back, it IS NOT just happen chance. Like Joe said, it is Mana. The stories of bad luck are NOT made up.....:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Good idea, send the sand and lava rock back to your brother and tell him to loosen up the wallet and send you T shirts like all the rest of the tourists.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

kahala boy said:


> Send it back to your brother and have him send it bake to the Big Island and tell them where he got it. You already started when you cut the table. Not just the people from Hawaii are superstitous. When things happen to the families that bring the lava back, it IS NOT just happen chance. Like Joe said, it is Mana. The stories of bad luck are NOT made up.....:thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


 
Malo lava sole!


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's made up. Everybody is going to have bad luck in life. You can make up a story about any location or act. I'll start a new tale by saying that if you catch fish and don't release them, you will have bad luck. Take them home and eat them and something bad will happen to you. For instance, this past Sunday I took home a mess of flounder. Then on Monday I had a flat tire. If I would have released that fish though, I wouldn't have gotten the flounder. The spirit of the dead flounder are seeking revenge on me. Anybody else on here ever take home some fish and then have something bad happen to you afterward?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

bleachcola said:


> I'm pretty sure it's made up. Everybody is going to have bad luck in life. You can make up a story about any location or act. I'll start a new tale by saying that if you catch fish and don't release them, you will have bad luck. Take them home and eat them and something bad will happen to you. For instance, this past Sunday I took home a mess of flounder. Then on Monday I had a flat tire. If I would have released that fish though, I wouldn't have gotten the flounder. The spirit of the dead flounder are seeking revenge on me. Anybody else on here ever take home some fish and then have something bad happen to you afterward?


I have heard from Hawaiians that people from the mainland send back hundreds of packages with rocks taken from the Big Island. Think of Native American superstitions, here in the US. It's not a random "no bananas on the boat" or "putting you left sock on first" kind of deal. It is a very powerful spirit held by many Polynesian cultures regarding the island treasures they hold sacred. In Hawaii, taking lava rocks from the volcanos upsets Pele and many people have seen what happens to them. Other islands see similar views with issues of death, fishing, and health. So all I can say is if and when you visit the islands, just stay on Waikiki, there are plenty of flounder there.

It's an island thing, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't believe in superstitions,... but I don't take any chances either...

Jim


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

TO HELL WITH ROCKS( no disrespect to ANYONE) BANANAS ARE MY BAD LUCK CHARM!!!!!!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

bleachcola said:


> I'm pretty sure it's made up. Everybody is going to have bad luck in life. You can make up a story about any location or act. I'll start a new tale by saying that if you catch fish and don't release them, you will have bad luck. Take them home and eat them and something bad will happen to you. For instance, this past Sunday I took home a mess of flounder. Then on Monday I had a flat tire. If I would have released that fish though, I wouldn't have gotten the flounder. The spirit of the dead flounder are seeking revenge on me. Anybody else on here ever take home some fish and then have something bad happen to you afterward?


Well there you go Shanester, send it to bleachcola.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Take the lava rocks and throw them at a mirror. The 2 bad lucks cancel each other out!


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

samoajoe said:


> I have heard from Hawaiians that people from the mainland send back hundreds of packages with rocks taken from the Big Island. Think of Native American superstitions, here in the US. It's not a random "no bananas on the boat" or "putting you left sock on first" kind of deal. It is a very powerful spirit held by many Polynesian cultures regarding the island treasures they hold sacred. In Hawaii, taking lava rocks from the volcanos upsets Pele and many people have seen what happens to them. Other islands see similar views with issues of death, fishing, and health. So all I can say is if and when you visit the islands, just stay on Waikiki, there are plenty of flounder there.
> 
> It's an island thing, you wouldn't understand.


Are there any scientific studies to back these claims? I have to be skeptical since there are a trillion other superstitions out there that have no merit. The power of suggestion is a strong force. Mystical superstitions are not however.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

bleachcola said:


> Are there any scientific studies to back these claims? I have to be skeptical since there are a trillion other superstitions out there that have no merit. The power of suggestion is a strong force. Mystical superstitions are not however.


The Volcano House on the Big Island is full of letters from people who have sent the lava rocks back requesting they be put back where they were picked up at. Science does not believe in superstitions or whether there is a god or ghosts for that matter. I believe in all three. But I am a island boy. I was raised to respect the aina(land) and to take care of it. I have heard stories about curses and ghosts and stuff from when I was a little boy. There are certain places in the islands where I will not carry pork after a certain time. There is a place for science, but not with this subject. Hawaiians (Pacicific Islanders) are a people who believe in all of the above. That is our culture. There is a lot of books/stories about this. Some pretty good reading...


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

kahala boy said:


> The Volcano House on the Big Island is full of letters from people who have sent the lava rocks back requesting they be put back where they were picked up at. Science does not believe in superstitions or whether there is a god or ghosts for that matter. I believe in all three. But I am a island boy. I was raised to respect the aina(land) and to take care of it. I have heard stories about curses and ghosts and stuff from when I was a little boy. There are certain places in the islands where I will not carry pork after a certain time. There is a place for science, but not with this subject. Hawaiians (Pacicific Islanders) are a people who believe in all of the above. That is our culture. There is a lot of books/stories about this. Some pretty good reading...


 
He still won't get it.....


----------

